# Irregular periods



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi
does anyone have experience of trying to conceive but not having periods? If so, how what treatment did you receive if any.  My FSH level is 15


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi there, just wanted to clarify so that we can find you someone with similar experience - have you never had periods or is this a more recent development?

Claire x


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

i had a myomectomy and have only had one period nearly 3 months ago since the op


----------



## Bells (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Shad

I had a myomectomy and it took about three months for my periods to return and when it did it was very light to almost non-existent and has been so ever since.

Bells


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
Did u have Zoladex before the myomectomy or something similar to shrink the fibroids and reduce bloodflow before the op?
I did not get a period for 3 months after my myomectomy(had Zoladex for 3 months before operation)
I had to take HRT to bring on my AF but after that they became regular 
Cheers
Danni xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

no, i did not have any drugs.  also had one AF about 30 days after op and then nothing for almost 3 months


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Sorry
Did not read your question well.  My af is due in the next few days and I have had cluster headaches all day long-took painkillers but not helping
im going to lie down


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Danni said:


> Sorry
> Did not read your question well.  My af is due in the next few days and I have had cluster headaches all day long-took painkillers but not helping
> im going to lie down


strange - but i do miss the symptoms


----------

